# sanding sealer



## jscola (Oct 15, 2012)

does anyone use sanding sealer on there pens ?


----------



## edstreet (Oct 15, 2012)

I have on walnut in the past.


----------



## pyurgal (Oct 15, 2012)

I just tried it for the first time with a pen that I made the other day.  The wood I used was Turkish walnut.  I put a coat of sanding sealer on it and let it dry for about 1 hour and then put on two coats of woodturners finish on it.  Then a couple coats of Ren wax.  Overall the finish looks pretty good.

Paul


----------



## nativewooder (Oct 15, 2012)

When I have a client who doesn't like the feel of plastic, I will use three or four coats of sanding sealer, sanding between coats with progressively finer sandpaper before polishing.


----------



## plantman (Oct 15, 2012)

I think the reason people, including myself, sometimes use sanding sealers is because it fills viods in open grain woods and it much easier to sand then any finish that hardens. It also dries clear and brings out the beauty of the wood. If you use a water base sealer such as Hydrocoat you can sand or add another coat to it in 1/4 of an hour or less. Apply enough coats to bring up an even surface, sand, and finish with CA or whatever you use.  Jim S


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2012)

Sanding sealer not always necessary, always optional! Sanding sealer’s primary use is level surface of wood and speed up surface build of final film finish.

Contrary to what manufacturers tell you sanding sealer poor wood grain-pore filler. Just use any film finish for that purpose. Can thin any film finish to act as sanding sealer commonly called a wash coat to serve same purpose. 

On porous or open grain wood better to use several thin coats of finish, allow each coat to dry completely. Do not forget dry time between coats not the same as final cure time for a finish. If try to rush things going to end up with gummy finish.

Sanding sealer not a final finish, dries too soft.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 15, 2012)

For me after final sanding I'll wipe with DNA to clean the blank. Then I'll apply a coat of mylands sanding sealer. Shortly after that I apply my CA finish. Has worked great for me.


----------



## KenV (Oct 15, 2012)

Every one does --- because that is what the first coat does!

I use thin CA as a sanding sealer on some woods.

I use lacquer in some cases, and if I am concerned about contamination with sanding, general finishes prroduct Enduro Sanding Sealer works quite  well  --- followed by the general finishes acrylic top coats such as wood turners finish.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 15, 2012)

On the more open grained woods I use it nearly every time. On tight grained woods, not so much.


----------



## carpblaster (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been using it from the start of my pen turning and some bowls,It may or may not make a difference but i will always use it to help fill the tiny holes or whatever
carpblaster


----------



## Wildman (Oct 16, 2012)

Sanding sealer for used when lacquer going to be final finish. Levels wood surface speeds up finish film build. Not meant to be a pore or grain filler.

Wash coat nothing more than thinned shellac, varnish or poly levels wood surface and speeds up film finish build.  Not meant to be a pore or grain filler.

Using a film finish on porous, open grain, or closed grain hard wood will build film finish faster. Must lightly sand between coats of vanish and poly. 

Wood conditioner can buy commercial product or use shellac for softwoods to prevent blotching of stain or final finish. 

Wood fillers, not something want to use on pens.  

Sealers and Pore Fillers | Articles | Woodworkers Journal

If going to use CA as final film finish, wasting time with sanding sealer, wash coat or wood filler.


----------

